

Tell HN: My local startup hub just launched an online magazine - arnorhs

I'm part of a local startup hub based in Iceland. We just released an online magazine titled "Nordic Innovation". It's focused on startups, innovation and design in the Nordic countries.<p>Our plan for the future is to release it using treesaver.js, but this version is a simple PDF based version.<p>We would love some feedback on the magazine, it's contents, implementation or the website itself.<p>- http://www.nordicinnovation.is/<p>Direct links to the first issue:<p>- pdf: http://www.nordicinnovation.is/issues/pdf/nordic-innovation_2011-02.pdf<p>- web/image based: http://www.nordicinnovation.is/issues/web/1
======
martharotter
Really love the content, some fantastic and well-written articles in there. It
looks great but yes Treesaver would be a bit easier/nicer to read. Would love
to see more like this from other startup hubs around Europe, well done.

~~~
arnorhs
Thanks a lot!

I suspect that we will cross over to mostly startup related content as time
goes by, but we had such great interviews that weren't _strictly_ startup
related, so it's got a bit a vague direction atm.

~~~
martharotter
Well keep up the great work. I'd like to do something similar here in Ireland,
definitely, just not sure what kind of frequency makes sense, bi-monthly or so
perhaps.

~~~
arnorhs
we've set a goal of releasing 4 issues a year. But of course, the magazine's
not our primary focus, atm.

------
sagacity
Clickable links:

Site: <http://www.nordicinnovation.is/>

PDF: [http://www.nordicinnovation.is/issues/pdf/nordic-
innovation_...](http://www.nordicinnovation.is/issues/pdf/nordic-
innovation_2011-02.pdf)

Web/image: <http://www.nordicinnovation.is/issues/web/1>

~~~
sagacity
Just finished a quick look/read.

Wow!!

Wonderful design, useful content.

Especially, 'The Internationalization Process of Internet Based Companies' is
a _very_ interesting, valuable paper.

Thanks and congrats.

